# 10 pin bowling



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just been 10 pin bowling at bandar in Maadi - complete disaster - machine kept going wrong - we moved on 4 different lanes. :-(

Never again - every time we go it plays up, but today was the straw that broke........... :-(

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhh so that is why I scored so badly the other week


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

you should try the one on the Nile at Giza.. girls play in heels and the balls are so full of chips they look like they have acne,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

so is there a "GOOD" one anywhere ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

don't be silly after all you are in Egypt.

Egypt always has money for new things but no money for maintenance 
|
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

it was rubbish - 

the scoreboard said 7 knocked down the put 4 pins up !!!!!!!! 7+4=11
then said
6 knocked down and put up 3 - 6+3=9

did my head in :frusty:

the manager gave us 2 free tokens for air hockey !!!!!!!!!!:boxing:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> so is there a "GOOD" one anywhere ??


isn't there one in Citystars? there used to be at least


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We used to play 9 pin bowling at the Swiss club in Alex. It had a "manual reset" so nothing to go wrong. Loved it


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> We used to play 9 pin bowling at the Swiss club in Alex. It had a "manual reset" so nothing to go wrong. Loved it


9 pin = skittles in the UK - pins in a diamond and a smaller wooden ball:clap2:

none of this American teco-crap

last time i played was at a Village show, on grass, with Hay Bails at the end. Glorious days


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> We used to play 9 pin bowling at the Swiss club in Alex. It had a "manual reset" so nothing to go wrong. Loved it


9 pin = skittles in the UK - pins in a diamond and a smaller wooden ball:clap2:

none of this American teco-crap

last time i played was at a Village show, on grass, with Hay Bails at the end. Glorious days


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> 9 pin = skittles in the UK - pins in a diamond and a smaller wooden ball:clap2:
> 
> none of this American teco-crap
> 
> last time i played was at a Village show, on grass, with Hay Bails at the end. Glorious days




used to play bar skittles.. but think its a Northamptonshire thing


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've played bar skittles - on a table with a ball on a piece of string - good fun.

I've also played Shove ha'penny on a slate table


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Just been 10 pin bowling at bandar in Maadi - complete disaster - machine kept going wrong - we moved on 4 different lanes. :-(
> 
> Never again - every time we go it plays up, but today was the straw that broke........... :-(
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


 Feel for you. We went there two weeks ago. Computer reset after I got a strike, and ignored my strike, then the lane went down and we had to move. Second lane had to be reset several times, again messing with the points...now, if you get a strike every second ball, o/k, but if you play like me that strike was kind of IMPORTANT!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> used to play bar skittles.. but think its a Northamptonshire thing


Believe it or not I have a bar skittles board in UK! It, and other bar games, are being stored for a friend who used to have a pub.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Believe it or not I have a bar skittles board in UK! It, and other bar games, are being stored for a friend who used to have a pub.




many many years ago I used to play regularly in the village pub.

Was the pub in Northants?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> many many years ago I used to play regularly in the village pub.
> 
> Was the pub in Northants?


Cheshire, can't remember them playing in the pub.


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

Lanason said:


> the manager gave us 2 free tokens for air hockey !!!!!!!!!!:boxing:


Was that air hockey a manual scoring one, or electronic?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Electonic scoring - mind you the bowling is supposed to be electronic as well

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------

